# e-system 3090 uk drivers



## abdulmshaik (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi,

can anyone help me out with e-system 3090 uk drivers. i am trying to download them, but i am having a problem with the WLAN 802.11 bg driver and i couldn't find that driver anywhere else.

Thank you,


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the drivers from the link below.

*Ei System 3090 Drivers*


----------



## abdulmshaik (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi, 

Thanks for the link, i did have a look at the link before and downloaded all the drivers, however iam unable to install a driver called 802.11 BG WLAN,


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you post the hardware id for the device? (instructions below)



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Go here and have a look:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-e-system-laptop-drivers-341627.html


----------

